# Cube, Norco or KTM



## daithio (10 Aug 2011)

Hi Guys, Apologies if this question has been asked before but I am very new to Mountain biking 
I am looking at buying either a Cube Acid, a Norco Charger or a KTM Ultra Flite.
I plan to use the bike off road . What would you recommend ?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Aug 2011)

daithio said:


> Hi Guys, Apologies if this question has been asked before but I am very new to Mountain biking
> I am looking at buying either a Cube Acid, a Norco Charger or a KTM Ultra Flite.
> I plan to use the bike off road . What would you recommend ?



I had the pleasure of having an Acid on extended loan and it was an extremely good bike. No ideas about the other two


----------



## leeky (14 Aug 2011)

Yes I have to agree, I had an Acid too and its an excellent bike!


----------



## deaksie (14 Aug 2011)

I am told that norco are often overpriced


----------



## Friz (15 Aug 2011)

I'm gonna say Cube. But then I am biased.


----------



## Cubist (16 Aug 2011)

Me too.


----------

